# Reyrolle's.... the re-visit! Aug-08. PHOTO HEAVY!! (Sorry!)



## **Mudlark** (Aug 31, 2008)

ok, not been out and about for a while, so when the opportunity arose to meet up with a few friends and have a look around, i really couldn't resist!!

Alphonse Reyrolle started his empire with 12 employees brought over from London in 1903 to make Electrical Switch Gear. Wise move, as by the 1930's they were producing a wide range of electrical goods, including the eurika vaccum cleaner! They had a cricket team, a football team and at their peak in the late 50's, the company employed over 10'000 people.
This block was built in 1958, at the height of Reyrolle's success. However, it turned out to be a bit of a white elephant, and by as early as 1979 the building was mainly occupied by the DHSS. 
All around it, the Reyrolle's empire was slowly being torn down, as orders started to dry up, and successive buy-outs by Rolls Royce, VA tech and finally siemans has seen this once huge employer slowly vanish from Hebburn. 
For 4 years this building has stood derelict.

Patience has prevailed on this one, after being denied by this place on more than one occasion....... and then constantly reminded of the fact by its dominating prescence on the skyline, i am soooo pleased to have been able to see this place before it went 
The demo teams are lurking, so time is running out for this place......... here is your peek at it before it turns to rubble 






The town that was Reyrolls Factory in 1962. It even had its own internal railway!





fire damage to the main reception















Headed up the stairs to the 'plans room'
Right at the top, with windows that slant outwards, the view from this place was amazing!





those that can't be mentioned???!!!! 






























look carefully, you can still see the word 'reyrolle' on the wall!










the board rooms, still in pretty good nick, pale wallpaper, wooden panels, very cozy!










Another rooftop





the kitchen















some switchgear















she geordie, signing off


----------



## johno23 (Aug 31, 2008)

An interesting piece of British engineering consigned to the demolition squad "as per usual",there will soon be nothing of value or interest left in this country and "everything"will be made abroad.

Very nicely covered with some really good pictures,like your unique signing off picture,a good use of site materials


----------



## Lacelotte (Aug 31, 2008)

Great pictures and write up!

Glad you had a good explore, shame I couldn't join you, too short notice.
Looks like your getting to grips with your new slr


----------



## IVIik (Sep 1, 2008)

This place looks great. 

Myself and numpty were hoping to join you and Geordie for the visit but unfortunately we couldn't.


----------



## chelle (Sep 1, 2008)

*Nice one She*

Hi there She..very good tour indeed.Hows dem doogies doin?And hows the better half doing too?Was good to meet ya both back in not summer days of june.
great final pic too,
regards
Stu


----------



## **Mudlark** (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks all 

It's all good at house of geordie.... booked up for next year already, so will see you again?! lol!


----------



## festcu (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice one - Both me and my brother used to work here - when the offices were being used last. It was a great building, and still smelt of engineering (I know what I mean). Shame to see it in such a state really


----------



## **Mudlark** (Sep 10, 2008)

OI!!!!!!!!!!!
who's nicked the map from the boardroom???????
:icon_evil


----------

